
Ask HN: Is AWS having issues right now? - shiloa
We&#x27;re seeing connectivity issues around us-west-2 for the past hour (since around 3:30 AM PST). AWS status page is green as always. Is anyone else experiencing issues?
======
jrowley
We our having issues getting access to RDS for our phabricator instance right
now. This is really frustrating.

------
rioux602
Getting issues primarily on US-EAST-1 this morning, multiple accounts
affected.

~~~
rioux602
We saw multiple error messages like this in our logs for multiple clients

php_network_getaddresses: getaddrinfo failed: No address associated with
hostname

~~~
rioux602
Confirmed :
[https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?messageID=774198&t...](https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?messageID=774198&tstart=0)

~~~
rioux602
Related to libc6 update?

~~~
rioux602
Confirmed :
[https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/167453...](https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/1674532)

~~~
jrowley
This is really helpful, thank you!

